# Faux segmentation (Thanks Don)



## BRobbins629 (Oct 18, 2014)

Saw one of these made by Don Ward and decided to try it out.  Come to the next Richmond Penturners meetings and see how they are made.


----------



## lwalper (Oct 18, 2014)

Good looking pen, but a long commute. Maybe you can put it in the library??


----------



## wyone (Oct 18, 2014)

a really long commute from CO


----------



## JasonC (Oct 18, 2014)

Even worse from the middle of the Pacific.

Definitely looks segmented.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Oct 18, 2014)

Good looking blank and an awesome pen. I would love to see how it's done. When is the next meeting.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 18, 2014)

Band Saw Box said:


> Good looking blank and an awesome pen. I would love to see how it's done. When is the next meeting.


Thanks.  We meet the second Thursday of odd months - 7 to about 9 at Woodcraft.  Next meeting 11/13. Hope to see you there.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 19, 2014)

Bruce, I'd love to see how it's made but do you think you could spare the bus fare for me please? :biggrin:


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 19, 2014)

skiprat said:


> Bruce, I'd love to see how it's made but do you think you could spare the bus fare for me please? :biggrin:


Hey Skip, could you get the bus driver to swing past my house and pick me up on the way :biggrin:


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice work. I'll try to make sure that I am there on 11/13.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 19, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce, I'd love to see how it's made but do you think you could spare the bus fare for me please? :biggrin:
> ...



No worries mate....be at the stop down by the billabong in the morning....and get Sheila to pack you some grub for the trip....:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 20, 2014)

Send me a few rolls of loonies so i can afford a double double and the fair for the dayliner. Until then i will be at the quiggly hole...i am the guy with the red tuque and black bunny hug.


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 21, 2014)

Laminate slices?


----------



## Akula (Oct 21, 2014)

It's early here and I only had a half cup of coffee.  My eyes have not focused yet but it kinda looks like it was done with a marker.


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 21, 2014)

workinforwood said:


> Send me a few rolls of loonies so i can afford a double double and the fair for the dayliner. Until then i will be at the quiggly hole...i am the guy with the red tuque and black bunny hug.


----------



## BSea (Oct 21, 2014)

Akula said:


> It's early here and I only had a half cup of coffee.  My eyes have not focused yet but it kinda looks like it was done with a marker.


I think you're right.


----------



## StuartCovey (Oct 21, 2014)

BSea said:


> Akula said:
> 
> 
> > It's early here and I only had a half cup of coffee.  My eyes have not focused yet but it kinda looks like it was done with a marker.
> ...



That's what it looks like to me!

I think I prefer the real segmentation, as customers will appreciate the hand work that goes into it.

Still a good looking pen though!


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 21, 2014)

Definitely not done with a marker.
Don


Akula said:


> It's early here and I only had a half cup of coffee.  My eyes have not focused yet but it kinda looks like it was done with a marker.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice one Bruce. I made two tonight and photographed the process. My article this month is about making this pen. Would you like a copy to distribute?
Don


----------



## wyone (Oct 21, 2014)

I know I would enjoy watching and reading about how you did that


----------



## Super Dave (Oct 24, 2014)

I would enjoy see it being done. It's a great illusion.

Dave


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 24, 2014)

its_virgil said:


> Nice one Bruce. I made two tonight and photographed the process. My article this month is about making this pen. Would you like a copy to distribute?
> Don


Absolutely - thanks!


----------

